# Bait showing up in the bay?



## JCGator (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey Everyone, I'm trying to put together a weekend plan to fish tampa and wondering if anyone has seen bait showing up. We fished around the power plant last weekend and didnt have much luck but this warm weather already has sea temps rising.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Which power plant?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Ill let you know hopefully this weekend. (a lot of people on this site don't use livebait, or eat fish, or throw a castnet - but I do).


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

What kind of bait? What do you wish to target?


----------



## JCGator (Feb 5, 2015)

whitebait, targeting snook and reds. I was fishing last weekend at the Apollo Beach Power Plant around the kitchen


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Check around the marker poles on the outside edge of the flat just north of the power plant exhaust channel. Also, chk either side of the entrance to the kitchen on the outside edge of the outside flats. You might have to anchor up and chum for them.

You might have to run to Ruskin.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Yes the bait has shown up in the bay. Friday morning there were huge pods just west of the Bayside bridge and in a spot I see them fishing for tarpon just south of the HF near the breakwater. Not sure of their size. Good luck


----------



## JCGator (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks, I have gotten the whitebait figured out now. I've been catching them on most grass flats chumming with tropical fish food.


----------

